

Your bounce rate is worse than you think - imp
http://www.codeswimming.com/blog/2009/04/your-bounce-rate-is-worse-than-you-think/

======
medianama
Its the other way round in my case

New Visitors : 19.15% Returning Visitors : 20.42%

